# Nutsedge, Annual Rye, or ?



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

Backyard Reno has a lot of this weed, sticks out easily and grows way faster than the TTTF. Did not bring in new topsoil for the backyard.

Builder's seed had 25% annual rye, and the power dethatcher I used could have brought up some seeds. There are less in the front yard, but that may be because I brought topsoil in.


----------



## Tennessee (Sep 2, 2021)

What brand of seed? Looks like what's growing in my yard.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

If it is nutsedge, the cross section of the stem will be a distinctly triangular shape. Can't miss it.


----------



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

@CTTurfDad contractor put Pennington Contractors Mix.

As of today I don't think it's annual rye because now it's turning white from my tenacity app

.


----------

